# installing lua-5.1.5_6



## folivora (Feb 12, 2015)

After upgrading from 9.2 -> 10.1, I am reinstalling all packages since it's needed after this upgrade. I am facing this problem.


```
===>  Staging for lua-5.1.5_6
===>  Generating temporary packing list
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
/bin/ln -sf /lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/bin/lua-
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/luac  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
/bin/ln -sf /luac  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/bin/luac-
/bin/mkdir -p  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/lua.h  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/luaconf.h  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/lualib.h  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/lauxlib.h  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/../etc/lua.hpp  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
/bin/mkdir -p  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/liblua.a  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/src/liblua.so  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/liblua-.so.
/bin/mkdir -p  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/
/bin/mkdir -p  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
/bin/mkdir -p  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/README  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/
cd /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/doc && install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 *.html *.gif  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/Makefile  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/README  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/all.c  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/lua.ico  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/luavs.bat  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/min.c  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/noparser.c  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/strict.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//etc
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/README  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/bisect.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/cf.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/echo.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/env.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/factorial.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/fib.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/fibfor.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/globals.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/hello.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/life.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/luac.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/printf.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/readonly.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/sieve.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/sort.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/table.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/trace-calls.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/trace-globals.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/test/xd.lua  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc//test
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/lua-5.1.5/etc/lua.pc  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/lua-.pc
/bin/mkdir -p  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
/bin/mkdir -p  /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/lua from ports
===>>> No dependencies for lang/lua

===>  Installing for lua-5.1.5_6
===>  Checking if lua already installed
===>  Registering installation for lua-5.1.5_6
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/bin/lua-%%LUA_VER%%: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_BINDIR%%/lua: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_BINDIR%%/luac: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/bin/luac-%%LUA_VER%%: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_INCDIR%%/lauxlib.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_INCDIR%%/lua.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_INCDIR%%/lua.hpp: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_INCDIR%%/luaconf.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_INCDIR%%/lualib.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/lib/liblua-%%LUA_VER%%.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/lib/liblua-%%LUA_VER%%.so.%%LUA_VER_SH%%: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_LIBDIR%%/liblua-%%LUA_VER%%.so.%%LUA_VER_SH%%: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_LIBDIR%%/liblua.a: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_LIBDIR%%/liblua.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/lua-%%LUA_VER%%.pc: No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/lua/%%LUA_VER%%/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/share/lua/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_LIBDIR%%/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/lib/lua/%%LUA_VER%%/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/lib/lua/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_INCDIR%%/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/lua/work/stage/usr/local/%%LUA_BINDIR%%/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/lua

===>>> Installation of lua-5.1.5_6 (lang/lua) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for lang/lua failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I have updated my ports-tree.

/ folivora


----------



## woodsb02 (Feb 12, 2015)

I believe FreeBSD 9.2 did not have pkgng.

Have you tried first making sure pkgng is installed by running `# /usr/sbin/pkg`, and then running `# pkg2ng` to convert your old package database to the new format.


----------



## woodsb02 (Feb 12, 2015)

On second thought, you problem is most likely that the port lang/lua has been removed, with the ports lang/lua51 and lang/lua52 replacing it.

Assuming that you only need this port as a dependency, I suggest removing the port with `# pkg remove lua` and then upgrading everything else, which will automatically pull in the new lua51 or lua52 dependency required.


----------



## folivora (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes I have run `# pkg2ng`. I did try `# pkg remove lua`.

```
# pkg remove lua
Updating database digests format: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Package(s) not found!
```

Still the same problem.


----------



## woodsb02 (Feb 12, 2015)

What are you using that tries to build the port lang/lua? It no longer exists, so the directory /usr/ports/lang/lua should not exist if you have indeed updated your ports tree.

Please double check you have an up to date ports tree. This reference can help if needed:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html


----------

